# com.apple.mail.plist introuvable



## zozie (10 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Suite à un souci de disparition des sons lors de l'envoi et de la reception des mails, je cherche le fichier com.apple.mail.plist mais bien que j'aie trouvé le dossier preferences dans la bibliotheque, pas trace de ce fichier.
Pouvez vous m'aider ?
d'avance merci.


----------



## Arlequin (10 Janvier 2013)

hello

il se trouve là: 

~/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Preferences

où library=bibliothèque
et
où ~ = nom de ton compte

à+


----------



## xkyzofred (10 Janvier 2013)

Salut, j'imagine que tu cherche a recharger ce fichier pour retrouver ton volume (et notament le controle)
Je pense que ce fichier n'existe plus sous Mountain Lion. En tout cas, pour moi, je ne l'ai jamais trouer même en refassent un cleaninstall.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2013)

xkyzofred a dit:


> Je pense que ce fichier n'existe plus sous Mountain Lion.


Tu crois ?  http://hpics.li/4f054d5

(mais je ne sais pas si ça un intérêt pour zozie d'aller sur cette voie, car depuis ML ou L, c'est organisé différemment...)


----------



## Arlequin (10 Janvier 2013)

et le chemin d'accès mis plus haut, c'est fait pour les chiens


----------



## zozie (10 Janvier 2013)

Merci arlequin, mon probleme est résolu!
bonne fin de journée...


----------



## xkyzofred (10 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu crois ?  http://hpics.li/4f054d5
> 
> (mais je ne sais pas si ça un intérêt pour zozie d'aller sur cette voie, car depuis ML ou L, c'est organisé différemment...)



Heuu? T'es sur Mountain lion.... 
Si c'est le cas, mon fichier (et celui que Jossie) a disparu.


----------



## Arlequin (10 Janvier 2013)

de rien

à+


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> ~/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Preferences


Waou, ça ne s'invente pas !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Janvier 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Waou, ça ne s'invente pas !


Bah, si : ça vient du sandboxing.


----------



## Tuncurry (30 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> hello
> 
> il se trouve là:
> 
> ...



Salut, 

Meme probleme de son pour moi, subitement disparu mais moi je n'ai pas de dossier bibliotheque ou Library sous mon nom de compte (uniquement au niveau général ou il n'y a pas le fichier ou les arbos décrites). Je suis sous mountain Lion en 10.8.2.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2013)

La bibliothèque de l'utilisateur est masquée depuis Lion.

Pour la dévoiler : Finder / barre de menu : cliquer sur "Aller", et appuyer sur la touche Alt pour révéler la Bibliothèque dans la liste.


----------



## Tuncurry (30 Janvier 2013)

Génial. Merci. Le son refonctionne.. et j'ai appris un truc pour la bibliothèque. A++


----------



## DoonieFromStars (22 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je suis un petit nouveau dans l'univers mac. Je viens d'avoir le problème de son. J'ai tout bien fait ce qui est décrit (merci d'ailleurs) mais le problème persiste. Mon Macbook à deux semaines d'utilisation. Dois-je m&#8217;inquiéter?

Merci à vous et d'avance.

Doonie


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Regarde ce qui est paramétré dans _Mail > Préférences > Général_ : le son à la réception, émettre des sons.

Si c'est correct, change le paramétrage deux ou trois fois d'affilée, en fermant Mail à chaque fois.


----------



## DoonieFromStars (24 Septembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Regarde ce qui est paramétré dans _Mail > Préférences > Général_ : le son à la réception, émettre des sons.
> 
> Si c'est correct, change le paramétrage deux ou trois fois d'affilée, en fermant Mail à chaque fois.



Bonjour,

Je viens de faire le test. Visiblement ça fonctionne tout bien. 

Merci à toutes et tous.


----------



## Telec03 (23 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
Je déterre ce topic car j'ai ce même problème, je suis sur El Capitan version 10.11.1 pouvez-vous m'aider.
Cordialement.


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2015)

Telec03 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je déterre ce topic car j'ai ce même problème, je suis sur El Capitan version 10.11.1 pouvez-vous m'aider.
> Cordialement.


Pourtant, si tu as lu tous les messages, tu as la réponse. A commencer par la réponse #2.

C'est dans TA Bibliothèque, sur le Bureau clic sur Aller, maintiens la touche Alt et tu verras TA Bibliothèque.

Pour aller encore plus vite, sur le Bureau, maintenir les touches shift+cmd+G et tu colles cette ligne... ~/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Preferences


----------



## Telec03 (23 Octobre 2015)

Effectivement je l'ai trouvé, mis le fichier dans la poubelle, fermer mail, et réouvert mail mais le sons est toujours absent.


----------



## yateich (23 Octobre 2015)

Pareil , mais toujours pas de son a la réception (mais quand j'envoie du courrier , j' ai un son) 

Bizzarre


----------



## Telec03 (24 Octobre 2015)

Tu as de la chance yateich car moi pas plus a l'envoi qu'a la reception......


----------

